

Ask HN: How far can one go without a real product? (MVP/landing page) - vishalzone2002

Hi 
  Curious about how far can one get without a real product or user base. Just with a MVP&#x2F;landing page? Are there any examples where they got funding or got accepted in YC,etc. in that early stage?
======
brothe2000
You can get a long way without a product or user base. Look at Kickstarter for
examples of ideas that generate money. I'm not saying they are good examples
but they are examples.

The real question is what are you looking to create and how much money do you
need to get started? Using some of the Lean Startup methodology to gauge the
market would be a good idea but don't think you can throw an idea out there
and get millions.

If you want to know how much it costs to start a company, the answer is very
little. I gave a presentation on how to get from Idea to Beta a while ago, you
can view the slides here: [http://www.dstrb.com/blog/minnebar-
presentation](http://www.dstrb.com/blog/minnebar-presentation)

------
byoung2
YC will even accept teams with no idea at all [1], but I don't know how many
of those there have been. In those cases, and likely in the case of just a
landing page, the application would have to have a very strong team, probably
with previous success under their belt.

1\.
[http://old.ycombinator.com/noidea.html](http://old.ycombinator.com/noidea.html)

